

Show HN: Recipe Fiddle – Recipe book generator - thangalin
https://recipefiddle.com/blog/

======
thangalin
Last year I collected, with permission, shy of two dozen recipes from
/r/recipes and related subreddits.

Over the last few years, I've built a web site that allows people to create
recipe books automatically. The web site (now in beta!) separates recipe
content from its presentation.

* [https://recipefiddle.com/book/examples/recipefiddle_reddit-r...](https://recipefiddle.com/book/examples/recipefiddle_reddit-recipes-svedish.pdf) \- book design 1

* [https://recipefiddle.com/book/examples/recipefiddle_sweet_tr...](https://recipefiddle.com/book/examples/recipefiddle_sweet_treats_cards.pdf) \- 3x5" card design

* [https://recipefiddle.com/book/examples/recipefiddle_reddit-r...](https://recipefiddle.com/book/examples/recipefiddle_reddit-recipes-modern-square.pdf) \- book design 2

I would like to learn what would make it useful for you. The two-minute
tutorial
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktK_B0uKKUc&hd=1](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktK_B0uKKUc&hd=1))
shows how it works. I look forward to your questions and comments.

